# How to get a pure line?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I have some Ct X Pk crossbreeds and i want to continue my line.
This is the first generation.How to breed them to get pure ctpks?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Most breeders would take an offspring and take it back to the father, or mother. Depends how much branching you want. Usually it is just inbreeding and bringing in new blood after some breeds. 

Are you trying to achieve more branching or do you just want to set it in stone?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I am now aiming for more branching.What i mean is after I breed the offspring with father,then breed the offspring to who?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

You could then cross offspring together if you wish. Take the best of the offspring and cross them together.


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Just keep breeding daughter to father / son to mother / siblings to siblings to get the look you want. You'll want to introduce new blood after so many generations. It really just depends on what specific look you want, but inbreeding is what you need to do until that look is achieved. (At least that is what I did when I bred guppies).


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Just inbreed fish with most desirable traits.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 dszoo

That's all you can do. Just remember that before you introduce new but different genes, make sure your line breeds true. You don't want the new gene/strain to be dominant over your line. 

When making a new or unpopular strain, It is best if you at least start with 2 pairs. Keep the lines separate until you need to introduce new genes. This should insure you don't lose your line. And once your line really breeds true, crossing them to new genes shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What if the female is above 1 year old,and the father died?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as they are healthy, I don't limit breeding age. But breeding back to mom is harder (size issues) And if one of F0 died, well you can only work with the fry and introduce new genes after a few generation. Try your best to get desired form by F3. Then you can strengthen their genes in F4-5 and introduce new genes for F5-6.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

How do you strengthen the genes?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Strengthen genes by breeding the desired trait (siblings). By strong and stable genes, I mean they will breed true. If you can find/buy similar trait, do so when introducing new genes. But your line should be stable enough to produce desired traits, thus you wouldn't have to repeat the whole process. 

It is believed (in my area) best to use the female from your line to cross to new genes. Fry inherits more of mom's form thus you should still produce desired traits. Further, quality females are harder to find compared to males


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes,i heard that females are better in genes than males.Thanks for all the info.


----------

